# Loop devices



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

Im rooted on the 181, and was wanting to goof around with ubuntu on android. It mentions something about needing a kernel that supports loop devices. Does the stock support that or can I just flash a different kernel? I dont want to fiddle with another rom yet since the phone is growing on me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunny757 (Sep 3, 2011)

Stock has loop

i played with both stock and eclipse rom when installing ubuntu 12. You will still need to be rooted in order do the install.

Good luck.


----------

